# Decoy placement HELP



## musky01 (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys got to me..... No more being part of the Non-resident boat parade. Im switching over to field hunting. Ive never done it before and need your help with how to place my decoys .
I have 48 Dakota honkers
6 Dakota snows (for color)
12 Dakota Sleeper Shells
30 Dakota Mallards
36 Real Geese silos
3 Spinners all programmed to one remote
Where do you put the silos ? I here a couple different stories. Some say mixed with your Full Bodies others are telling me definatly dont mix them put them behind your blinds or around the blinds with the Full Bodies out front. So to keep me out of my boat help me make this work with your advise.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

You need to shape your 48 dakota honkers into a shallow horseshoe shape, with the ends of the shoe stretching downwind. There should be a 30 yard wind gap between the ends of the shoe, this is your killbox or landing zone. You blinds need to be centered on the upwind end, facing downwind of course. Put the spinners right behind you blinds. If it is cold and snowy, cluster your sleeper shells in front of you blinds. If it is warm I would leave them in the truck, or scatter them, If you have sighted snow geese in the area, you can cluster them on the upwind edge of your spread, otherwise leave them in the truck. You don't really need the mallard shell. If you are setting up around a flooded field bottom, or a big puddle, you need to be on the upwind side of the water, set the mallard shells on the edge of the water. Sell the silos. This is a basic spread. Watch for wind changes and adjust your decoys to steer or block incoming birds into the killbox. Shut off the spinners if you have geese approaching, they will flare if you don't. Good Luck and buy a huge trailer.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't use a pattern put your decoys simalar to the how the geese were sitting the night before. Just leave a landing area somewhere.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like a nice spread to me! I like to set my blinds towards the back of the spread. I will usually have decoys a couple yards behind my blind and about ten yards in front (that will be one group of deeks) out front i will have a few different groups of deeks creating lanes and pockets in the spread. Don't over think your setup just hide your blinds and if the birds are working well change it then. DONT SELL YOUR SILLOS mix them in with the fullbodies they work awesome for hiding blinds too. If your hunting ND your sleeper shells might look kinda odd because i'm guessing you will be there before the really cold weather comes around. In that case the only times i would use them is if I wanted to bulk up my spread, was using them to hide stuff under or help hide blinds, or hunting a land/water setup. 
I'm sure their is ppl on here that know alot more about the duck decoy and mojo placement then i do. But if i was targeting ducks i would probably set the mojos right in the kill hole and if i was targeting more i would prob set them up behind my blind somewhere and think about only using 1. And obviously turn it off when the geese are around.

hope that helps


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Use yours silos around your blinds that is the best spot for them. You can really stack them in to break up the blinds. Then as others said try to replicate how the birds were in the field. I just like to throw the decoys out in no specific order and leave a kill hole or 2 for the birds. 
I like to set up my blinds for side shots these days since most every spread has them towards the back of the spread. Camo your blinds in really well that's 90% of the battle once you have found the field. 
For the mojos I set them on the top end of the kill holes or right behind the blinds. See how the ducks react and move the mojos to get them where you want them. I have remotes as well and shut them off when geese are working.


----------



## musky01 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Like I said Im new at field hunting. Really looking forward to doing it. 
Thanks Again
Bob


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Watch as much goose porn as you can from now until next season. It is like being in the hunt and learning with out doing. You would pick up a lot.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

One more thing. If you are hunting real early in the season the birds will probably still be in family groups. You should be able to see this when scouting. Of course you want to set you decoys in family groups then also. If you have different sized decoys you can really emphasize that. Put two big dekes, maybe sentries, with 3 or 4 smaller ones feeding. You might only need half of your fullbodies if you are on the X, and it is early. A simple spread is three family groups of 5 or 6, arranged in a triangle. Lay at the tip of the triangle with the other two groups downwind and to each side to create your killbox.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

For being new to field hunting it sure sounds like you have one hell of a spread!! But now that you have the spread all you have to do is "scout scout and scout then DUPLICATE!!"


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

I just started goose hunting this year. As a 16 year old this is all new to me calling over decoys. Early season is the time to get out if your a newby. I had a primos flute thats 18 dollars. 8 shells and 2 of us sitting in the field at the time only had one blind. we make a horse shoe and sat directly in the kill zone. and as i stated i did not have a blind so i just covered myself with wheat. we killed about 50 -60 geese doing that early season here in nd is a 8 geese per hunter. looking back i cant believe we got that lucky. so if you just starting out get out in early season and the geese dont really care what your deeks look like ,but use a lil common sense. in late season geese get more picky they dont like mojo's so if your in the kill zone put them by ur blind so u can grab it and put it in ur blind. as far as duck decoys i make a horse shoe with geese fill with ducks and sit with the ducks and the geese drop right in. i leave the sillos in the truck no use to me and every time i have them out the geese flare.


----------

